# Simple Walnut slab coffee table for a friend



## JSayers (Mar 2, 2017)

Solid walnut all around. First pic is the last one I took before finish work. The cross support pieces were cut off flush and loosely screwed on so it's easy to take apart if need be.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 2, 2017)

Jason, with your permission I would like to copy your base design. I have a couple of slabs and was looking for a more intersting base. I like this.
Neil


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 2, 2017)

Put a fin on the bottom of that top and you could surf it on the North Shore!


----------



## JSayers (Mar 2, 2017)

@*NeilYeag Have at it man. I felt it was a much more practical approach to this table instead of a more traditional rectangular apron. The ends of this table aren't the same width so it was either have to figure out what minute angle to make the mortise and tenons at or just do an X pattern and make one side wider than the other. Worked out pretty well. *


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 3, 2017)

Really like the foundation for this table. Did you screw into the table through the creative base you made? Think more of us would like to copy your design... Chuck


----------



## JSayers (Mar 3, 2017)

@*Nature Man *It's held on with big figure 8 fasteners.


----------



## whitewaterjay (Mar 3, 2017)

I like the base as well


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 3, 2017)

Nice design Jason, that slab is a beauty


----------

